# I made this



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Right click and "save target as" if link wont work.
www.robbybuilder.com/timrobjedi.avi


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very neat. How did you do the lasers?


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

That is really cool


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

That was way cool. 




How'd you do it?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I recorded my kids playing light saber duels with PVC pipes and pool noodle handles..(those things have endless uses, don't they?) then I edited and saved the footage in adobe premier as a film strip. I opened the file in Photoshop, and rotoscoped the lightsaber effects in photoshop and reopened the finished strip in Premier again. Lightsaber sound effects and the Star Wars sound track was added last before saving it as an AVI file.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Great work as always Doc.

As I understand the process of RotoScoping don't you have to paint each individual frame to get the effect? That must have taken forever.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work there Doc!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

SpectreTTM said:


> Great work as always Doc.
> 
> As I understand the process of RotoScoping don't you have to paint each individual frame to get the effect? That must have taken forever.


It took 7 hours from shoot to final edit (with small breaks in between). Once you get in a groove, it goes kinda quick.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Here is a link to a site that shows how to do this using Photoshop actions:
http://www.alienryderflex.com/rotoscope/actions_tutorial.html
I'm not the only one who does this!

Search "lightsaber" in Youtube.

Here is the site that I used to get the knowledge:
http://www.alienryderflex.com/rotoscope/

Here is a program that does the same thing, but I never used it. I DID use the lssound program for the saber sound effects though.
http://lsmaker.uw.hu/page.php?main=main.html


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, that did turn out pretty cool. Imagine what could be done with effects like that for say, a haunt backstory video.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow... that's amazing!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks guys. It was fun.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It would have been better if you made the kid split in half. Now that would be cool.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe next time you could do mortal kombat. Now that would cool.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wow that was great doc you officially have waaaay to much free time.


----------

